# A gente



## tRabUcLes

Olà, gente!!

No portugal se disse "*a gente*" como no Brasil?? tem a mesma significaçao?
Eu posso dizer "a gente" vem da França? ou eu tenho que dizer "nosotros" venimos... ?

Igualmente, eu gostaria saber se no Portugal se faz a conjugaçao dos verbos com a segunda pessoa "tu" ou com "voçe".

Obrigado, gente!
tRabUcLeS​


----------



## spielenschach

No portugal se disse "*a gente*" como no Brasil?? tem a mesma significaçao?
Eu posso dizer "a gente" vem da França? ou eu tenho que dizer "nosotros" venimos... ?

No Em Portugal se disse diz - se "*a gente*" como no Brasil?? tem a mesma significação?
Eu posso dizer "a gente" vem da França? ou eu tenho que dizer "nosotros nós" venimos vimos... ?

Igualmente, eu gostaria de saber se no em Portugal se faz a conjugação dos verbos com a segunda pessoa "tu" ou com "você".

*vir*

*Presente do Indicativo*

eu venho
tu vens
ele vem
nós vimos
vós vindes
eles vêm


“A gente vem de França” pode dizer –se porque as pessoas costumam dizê – lo embora os puristas aconselhem que se diga “nós vimos de França” ou simplesmente “vimos de França”

“On vient de France” peut être dit parce que les gens le disent fréquemment quoique les puristes conseeillent de dire «nous venons de France » 

Esta expressão corresponde ao Francês “on vient de France” ou “on vient d’arriver de France”


----------



## ryba

Salut, tRabUcLes.

Recomendo-te este filo:

*"Agente" ou "A gente" ?*

Espero que te seja de ajuda.

Um abraço.


----------



## tRabUcLes

Obrigado, Ryba!!

...eu taba procurando a significaçao de "a gente" mas vejo que uma palavra de uso normal em Brasil soamente (e nao em Portugal).

tà, a gente se escreve logo (por aqui)!!

tRabUcLeS​


----------



## Outsider

tRabUcLes said:


> ...eu tava procurando a significaçao o significado de "a gente" mas vejo que uma palavra de uso normal no Brasil soamente (e nao em Portugal).


Não é verdade. "A gente" também se diz muito em Portugal.


----------



## Tomby

No primeiro lugar, _não me interpretem mal_, mas estava esperando um tema como este. 
Todos sabemos que o português e o espanhol são idiomas distintos, mas compartilham 75% das palavras. 
Quero com isto dizer, que na minha opinião, "gente" tem um "cheiro depreciativo" por essa razão eu prefiro usar a expressão "muitas pessoas".
Por exemplo, eu (_repito, eu_) digo, _v.g._: "no teatro havia muita muitas pessoas", mas também digo "no estádio havia muita gente" lembrando-me de um companheiro que dizia "no estádio [de futebol] _havia muita gente e poucas pessoas_". Logicamente "a gente" era os "_hooligans_" e as pessoas os "seres humanos".


----------



## Alandria

Tombatossals said:


> No primeiro lugar, _não me interpretem mal_, mas estava esperando um tema como este.
> Todos sabemos que o português e o espanhol são idiomas distintos, mas compartilham 75% das palavras.
> Quero com isto dizer, que na minha opinião, "gente" tem um "cheiro depreciativo" por essa razão eu prefiro usar a expressão "muitas pessoas".
> Por exemplo, eu (_repito, eu_) digo, _v.g._: "no teatro havia muita muitas pessoas", mas também digo "no estádio havia muita gente" lembrando-me de um companheiro que dizia "no estádio [de futebol] _havia muita gente e poucas pessoas_". Logicamente "a gente" era os "_hooligans_" e as pessoas os "seres humanos".



Olhe, nesse caso "gente" no Brasil é o mais usado e não tem nada de depreciativo.


----------



## Vanda

Para os brasileiros é tão cotidiano e soa tão amigável. Será que foi influência italiana nosso uso?


----------



## souquemsabess

Boa tarde! Sentido depreciativo em Portugal tem a palavra "gentinha", como que dizendo pessoas reles


----------



## MOC

souquemsabess said:


> Boa tarde! Sentido depreciativo em Portugal tem a palavra "gentinha", como que dizendo pessoas reles



Pela segunda vez hoje, roubaram-me o comentário.


----------



## souquemsabess

MOC said:


> Pela segunda vez hoje, roubaram-me o comentário.


Ops, peço perdão!  Mas posso ainda acrescentar que "gente" também se usa para nos referirmos à nossa família. "Vou ver a minha gente no próximo fim-de-semana". (vou visitar os meus pais que vivem longe, por exemplo)


----------



## Vanda

Também para nós, gentinha não é nada bom.


----------



## Tomby

Alandria said:


> Olhe, nesse caso "gente" no Brasil é o mais usado e não tem nada de depreciativo.


Por vezes prefiro não responder perguntas e deixar de participar neste fórum. 
Disse: "No primeiro lugar, não me interpretem mal, mas estava..." 
A seguir: "Quero com isto dizer, que na minha opinião, "gente" tem..." 
E rematei: "Por exemplo, eu (*repito, eu*) digo, v.g. ..." 

Resumindo: Eu não sei explicar ou vocês não sabem entender. 
Com licença, como alguém disse há uns dias em espanhol _da terra de "macaco vermelho"_: "Debe relaxarse", pois.... vou a ficar tranqüilo por umas horas.
Cumprimentos!


----------



## Vanda

TT, fica bravo, não!  Tenho certeza de que a Alandria estava se referindo apenas ao uso no Brasil, que como você sabe, costuma ser o avesso do uso em Portugal. Ela não estava depreciando seu comentário, acho que posso dizer isso por ela.


----------



## Odinh

souquemsabess said:


> Boa tarde! Sentido depreciativo em Portugal tem a palavra "gentinha", como que dizendo pessoas reles


 
No Brasil, pior que 'gentinha' só 'gentalha'.


----------



## MOC

Odinh said:


> No Brasil, pior que 'gentinha' só 'gentalha'.



Gentalha é muito mau aqui também.


----------



## tRabUcLes

olà, gente!!

...eu tava perguntando o outro sentido que a gente (ou as pessoas) usa da palavra "a gente". No Brasil é normal falar assim: "a gente tem fome" (=nos temos fome), "a gente se escreve logo", etc... eu quero dizer com isso, que no Brasil se usa o tempo tudo "a gente" (como em Frances "on" em lugar de "nous") et que em Portugal se usa "nos".

Sem embargo, tou completamente de acordo com vcs com os usos de "gente", "gentihna" ou ainda pir "gentalhia"

abraçao... tRabUcLeS​


----------



## Outsider

tRabUcLes said:


> No Brasil é normal falar assim: "a gente tem fome" (=nos temos fome), "a gente se escreve logo", etc... eu quero dizer com isso, que no Brasil se usa o tempo tudo "a gente" (como em Frances "on" em lugar de "nous") et que em Portugal se usa "nos".


Mas é que em Portugal também se usa "a gente" assim. Não é tão frequente como no Brasil, mas também se usa.


----------



## Odinh

'Gente' também pode adquirir um tom pejorativo, dependendo do contexto e da forma como se diz a palavra.


----------



## tRabUcLes

Oubrigado (de novo), Outsider!!

...entao se eu començo a falar em POrtugal usando "a gente", as pessoas vao me entender?? (mas nao vao me ver muito raro??).
até jà!
tRabUcLeS


----------



## MOC

A gente entenderia sim.

É só mais comum em Portugal que se diga "nós entenderiamos", porque o nós ainda é bastante mais usado que o "a gente". Se não se conseguir habituar ao "nós" pode usar "a gente" que há quem use, e toda a gente entende.


----------



## Alandria

MOC said:


> A gente entenderia sim.
> 
> É só mais comum em Portugal que se diga "nós entenderiamos", porque o nós ainda é bastante mais usado que o "a gente". Se não se conseguir habituar ao "nós" pode usar "a gente" que há quem use, e _toda a gente_ entende.



Esse é um caso de que eu gosto muito e é bastante usado no português europeu. Aqui usamos, nesse contexto "todo mundo".


----------



## souquemsabess

tRabUcLes said:


> Oubrigado (de novo), Outsider!!
> 
> ...entao se eu començo a falar em POrtugal usando "a gente", as pessoas vao me entender?? (mas nao vao me ver muito raro??).
> até jà!
> tRabUcLeS


 

Podes ficar descansado, Trabucles!!! Cada vez mais, os portugueses de Portugal entendem bem quem vem do Brasil! Nem imaginas a quantidade de expressões que temos "adoptado"!!!! Um abraço!


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

Boa tarde galera!

Eu uso muito isto da gente vai, a gente tem fome, é assim que eu falo sim heheheheh!! Não obstante, "Nós vamos" eu acho mais claro porque não se confunde com o "agente" . Embora saibam aí que também se cria com o primeiro um problema exemplo: "a gente não compreende" ou seja que estou querendo dizer aqueleas pessoas, e eles acreditam que "a gente" somos eu e alguém mais, eviedentremente não sou precisa por isso eles, os meus amigos do Brasil, nem entendem...

Nesse caso o que dizem vocês, que devo usar melhor aquelas pessoas, eles...?? Se existe outro modo, bem-vindo o comentário!

Hehehehehe e agora que comenta-se isso do gentinha gentalha, eu acho que isso se traduziria aqui na minha língua como gentucha (um pouco mais venezolano, e não sei se usado em outros lugares) e gentuza que é castelhano usado sim em varios países.

BEIJO!

Cumpriemtos!


----------



## MOC

Sim, gentuza tem mesmo o mesmo significado da nossa gentalha mas é bem mais usado em Espanha do que gentalha em Portugal. Algumas pessoas em Portugal usam a palavra gentalha, quase toda a gente que conhecia usava regularmente gentuza. Dá-me ideia de ser bastante mais comum, mais até que gentinha por aqui.


----------



## tRabUcLes

oi, gente!!

...Em Mexico a gente usa também como sinonimo de "gentalha" a palavra: chusma, gentuza o muchedumbre.

abraçao!
tRabUcLes​


----------



## spielenschach

Tombatossals said:


> No primeiro lugar, _não me interpretem mal_, mas estava esperando um tema como este.
> Todos sabemos que o português e o espanhol são idiomas distintos, mas compartilham 75% das palavras.
> Quero com isto dizer, que na minha opinião, "gente" tem um "cheiro depreciativo" por essa razão eu prefiro usar a expressão "muitas pessoas".
> Por exemplo, eu (_repito, eu_) digo, _v.g._: "no teatro havia muita muitas pessoas", mas também digo "no estádio havia muita gente" lembrando-me de um companheiro que dizia "no estádio [de futebol] _havia muita gente e poucas pessoas_". Logicamente "a gente" era os "_hooligans_" e as pessoas os "seres humanos".


Quanto a mim “havia muita gente ou havia pouca gente no estádio” ou "no teatro havia muita gente ou havia pouca gente" são as expressões mais correctas e mais usuais. 
Por exemplo, “havia muitas pessoas ou havia poucas pessoas no estádio” nunca ouvi dizer o que não quer dizer que não esteja correcto. Mas o facto de se não usar demonstra que é menos eufónico, menos propenso ao uso.
O que não tem nada a ver (é óbvio, não é?) com a “gente fez isto ou a gente fez aquilo” ou como é o caso da dúvida apresentada “a gente vem de França”.


----------



## spielenschach

Odinh said:


> 'Gente' também pode adquirir um tom pejorativo, dependendo do contexto e da forma como se diz a palavra.


Se eu disser "Que gente, Deus Meu, isto é do pior!"



Alandria said:


> Esse é um caso de que eu gosto muito e é bastante usado no português europeu. Aqui usamos, nesse contexto "todo mundo".


Esse "todo o mundo" é tipicamente brasileiro. Quem o usa em Portugal, eu já o usei, é pura e simplesmente sinónimo de conviência com brasileiros. E... desparecida a causa, desaparece o feito.


----------



## Odinh

^ Ou então 'Não suporto/Odeio essa gente', expressão muito comum. No Brasil quando a palavra 'gente' vem acompanhada de algum pronome demonstrativo ('essa gente', 'aquela gente') geralmente não é para elogios.


----------



## lozenge

Vanda said:


> Para os brasileiros é tão cotidiano e soa tão amigável. Será que foi influência italiana nosso uso?


 

“la gente” ouve-se muito por aqui, só que não tem o significado de “nós” como ocurre no português brasileiro. Uns exemplos:
Ciao gente! = olá pessoal!
Al  teatro c’era molta gente = No teatro havia muitas pessoas
Cumprimentos, Davide


----------



## Vanda

Compreendo Davide! Mas o que eu tinha em mente era que, devido à influência dos milhares de imigrantes italianos vivendo aqui desde o final dos anos 1800 (inclusive minha família), talvez nós tenhamos a tendência de usar _gente _com muito mais freqüência e acabamos estendendo o uso fora de seu limite original. Contudo é apenas uma suposição empírica minha.


----------



## lozenge

Vanda said:


> Compreendo Davide! Mas o que eu tinha em mente era que, devido à influência dos milhares de imigrantes italianos vivendo aqui desde o final dos anos 1800 (inclusive minha família), talvez nós tenhamos a tendência de usar _gente _com muito mais freqüência e acabamos estendendo o uso fora de seu limite original. Contudo é apenas uma suposição empírica minha.


 
Obrigado Vanda. Olhe, eu estava com alguma curiosidade de saber se o “Talian” sobreviveu lá para o sul do país...Rio Grande do Sul e Santa Caterina, se não me engano!


----------



## mab61

Pra os que falamos castelhano, “la gente” são “os outros”.  Quase o sem quase o contrario. Custa cambiar a cabeça.


----------



## magdala

Desculpem mas gostava também de fazer um par de comentários.

*Em* primeiro lugar Tomba, eu estou com a Vanda, não precisas de ficar chateado, com as reacções dos outros aos teus comentários até porque é natural que por vezes as pessoas nos interpretem mal, ou porque na nossa explicação falhou algo ou porque sem querer usamos termos com duplo sentido ou simplesmente porque nem todos tem a mesma capacidade de interpretação dos sinais que lhes são enviados. além do mais acho que tens um sentido de humor fantástico. conseguiste arrancar-me mais uma  gargalhada e penso que aos outros também, com esse exemplo que deste sobre a comparação entre _muita gente(hooligans) e poucas pessoas(_seres humanos) _no _estádio. 

E agora ao que interessa: se a memória não me falha, comecei a ouvir mais a expressão "*a gente*" em Portugal, referindo-se a *nós*, depois da invasão que houve de telenovelas brasileiras. Que me corrijam por favor  se estou enganada! Lembro-me bem que era eu uma jovem moça quando comecei a ouvir esta expressão apenas entre pessoas de baixa condição social. Não me interpretem mal, isto não é uma discriminação social! Desde a revolução do 25 de Abril, a classe média tem vindo a crescer até ganhar um posto de destaque e a ficar contagiada por termos muito populares e *a gente* (continuo a referir-me ao seu uso como significado de *nós*) é talvez o mais repetido por todos. Eu pessoalmente, sempre tive relutância em utilizar este termo e quando o oiço costumo responder com um cliché de todos conhecido: "agente é da policia!". Só gosto de ouvir esta expressão dita por um brasileiro, por um português, soa mal. Manias minhas! 
saudações!


----------



## Alentugano

magdala said:


> Só gosto de ouvir esta expressão dita por um brasileiro, por um português, soa mal. Manias minhas!
> saudações!



Olá, 
Atenção, pois não existe uma só realidade portuguesa. 
Se a Magdala se deslocar ao Alentejo vai ouvir essa expressão a torto e a direito, especialmente na linguagem coloquial, indistintamente da classe social.


----------



## magdala

Alentugano said:


> Olá,
> Atenção, pois não existe uma só realidade portuguesa.
> Se a Magdala se deslocar ao Alentejo vai ouvir essa expressão a torto e a direito, especialmente na linguagem coloquial, indistintamente da classe social.


Mas Alentugano, tens conhecimento de quando começou a usar-se? foi antes ou depois das telenovelas? essa é a minha dúvida!


----------



## Alandria

A intensidade do uso do "a gente" no Brasil depende muito da região. Tenho amigas mineiras da zona da mata (Muriaé) que usavam "nós" em 80% das situações, eu até pensei que elas estivessem querendo ser "certinhas", mas estava errada, era natural delas. O mesmo eu notei com meus amigos do interior do sul do Brasil, me pergunto que a influência do castelhano impede que haja um uso maior do "a gente". 

Segundo estudos lingüísticos, o uso do "a gente" é mais intensificado no Rio de Janeiro, que também se intensificou na maior parte das regiões do Brasil.


----------



## MOC

magdala said:


> Mas Alentugano, tens conhecimento de quando começou a usar-se? foi antes ou depois das telenovelas? essa é a minha dúvida!



Não tem a ver com novelas brasileiras. Usa-se simplesmente. Não é de influência brasileira. Só que não é, pelo menos na maior parte do país posso garantir que não é, tão comum como no Brasil, e geralmente não é visto com muito bons olhos.


----------



## Tomby

Gente do fórum! (para mim, _prezados colegas do fórum_) 
A partir de hoje só me referirei às pessoas como "*gente*". Palavra de honra! 
Penso que tudo é influencia do espanhol. Não quero me afastar do tema, mas por exemplo, estão a falar juntos três o mais amigos: João, António e Pedro. 
João diz o António: "este disse ontem que quer assistir ao jogo do FCP" [_este dijo ayer que quería ir al partido del FCP_]. Em espanhol dizer "_este_", além de vulgar é depreciativo. O certo seria dizer: "Pedro disse ontem que quer assistir ao jogo do FCP" [_Pedro dijo ayer....._].
Talvez usar o demonstrativo "este" num caso como este não seja pejorativo em português, não sei. Trata-se de um exemplo, simplesmente. 
*Gente*, espero ter-me explicado. 
Um abraço para todos vocês!


----------



## Outsider

Pode ser depreciativo quando se dirige a um estranho, mas entre amigos é apenas uma forma de ser familiar, brincalhão; um _chiste_. Faz-me lembrar o tratamento por "macho", em calão espanhol.

E ainda há quem diga "isto"...


----------



## MOC

Mas nunca vi "macho" a ser considerado depreciativo em Espanha, nem quando é dito por estranhos. Funciona como o que se diz por aqui (ou dizia) "man". Até têm expressão idêntica para o "f**a-se man" que lá para 199X se ouvia a toda a hora por aqui, com a diferença que este tipo de expressões e vocabulário são sempre consideradas mais graves aqui do que em Espanha.


"Este" quando dito por estranhos é geralmente considerado depreciativo mesmo.

"Isto" acho que é depreciativo dito por quem for, ou não?


----------



## Outsider

Não em toda a parte.


----------



## MOC

Mas "isto" referindo-se ao quê?


----------



## PacoS

Sim, em Portugal usa-se " a gente " para significar "nós". Em Portugal, há a segunda pessoa do singular ( tú).


----------



## portumania

He leído que en portugués "a gente" no significa la gente sino significa nosotros. ¿Es verdad?


----------



## Carfer

_'A gente'_ en portugués es sinónimo de '_nós_' (_nosotros). 'La gente' _del español se corresponde con '_as pessoas' _en portugués.


----------



## Outsider

Tiene los dos sentidos, pero se usa mucho en el sentido de "nosotros".


----------



## Vanda

Portu, não se esqueça de fazer uma procura primeiro na página do dicionário. Veja quantas discussões já existentes com ''a gente''. 
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=508521

Juntei a sua a uma já existente.


----------



## portumania

Carfer said:


> _'A gente'_ en portugués es sinónimo de '_nós_' (_nosotros). 'La gente' _del español se corresponde con '_as pessoas' _en portugués.



Sinónimos en todas ocasiones? 
Nosotros vamos al cine => A gente vai ao cinema
Vámonos (nosotros)! => Vá-se (a gente)!


----------



## Carfer

portumania said:


> Sinónimos en todas ocasiones?
> Nosotros vamos al cine => A gente vai ao cinema
> Vámonos (nosotros)! => Vá-se (a gente)!


 
_Vámonos (_imperativo) en portugués se dice _'Vamos embora'. 'A gente'_ no se usa en este caso.


----------



## okporip

Carfer said:


> _Vámonos (_imperativo) en portugués se dice _'Vamos embora'. 'A gente'_ no se usa en este caso.



Nesse caso, um outro uso possível - e bastante praticado, eu diria, no Brasil - é "Vamos, gente!".


----------



## ulivatur

Hola; que puede significar esta palabra en esta frase:

hoje agente se fala mais tarde

Gracias


----------



## Vanda

ulivatur said:


> Hola; que puede significar esta palabra en esta frase:
> 
> hoje a gente se fala mais tarde
> 
> Gracias



¡Bienvenido! 

Na verdade é a gente = nós = nosotros


----------

